# "Classical music is insane"



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm not young enough to comment on this, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Amadeus: "I'm a vulgar man, but I assure you, my music is not".


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I think this pretty interesting, and changes are it will raise some interest towards CM in some younger people.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't think it secret, check out this post

Who Is / Was the Craziest Most Insane Composer of All Time


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Amadeus: "I'm a vulgar man, but I assure you, my music is not".


Wonderful quote. :tiphat:


----------

